# Winchester Ranger



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Just got some of this today, Winchester Ranger .45acp... I'm hoping to test it out at the range this weekend. That's one goodlookin' bullet, I tell you what.

I'll report back after my weekend range trip.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Got some of that myself. (I didn't pay for mine, wink, wink.... :-D )

I really like it.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> Got some of that myself. (I didn't pay for mine, wink, wink.... :-D )
> 
> I really like it.


Shoplifter.... SHOPLIFTER......

:-D :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D

Seriously - I was offered some at the local gunstore - but they said it was found behind some shelf/rack on the range. It had been there probably 4 - 5 years, and the box was all beat up. I wasn't gonna buy that for self defense use w/ it being older and in an unknown condition. But if I had another opportunity.... (with a new box)


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have had some Wichester Rangers in the past. It is a pretty nasty round, if it feed in you gun well I think you will like it.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> jwkimber45 said:
> 
> 
> > Got some of that myself. (I didn't pay for mine, wink, wink.... :-D )
> ...


Naw, LOL!!

I'm good friends with a couple guys who have access to that stuff for 'free'. Actually, I did pay for it......... :?


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. I've had very good luck with this load from several forty-five caliber handguns.

Here are some average velocities based on ten shots fired 10' from the chronograph screens:

Kimber Classic 5": 880 ft/sec

Norinco 5": 841 ft/sec

Springfield Armory LW Gov't 5": 886 ft/sec

SIG-Sauer P220 4 1/4": 857 ft/sec

In these (and other .45's) pistols, extreme spread and standard deviations were quite small and expansion "testing" in both water and super-saturated newsprint imitated each other very well. It is my understanding that these rounds do well when passing through the dreaded 4-layer of denim barrier before striking 10% ballistic gelatin. The one that I did see removed from a whitetail deer expanding very similarly to those shot into water, etc.









_This seems pretty well typical of the RA45T I've seen fired into either water, soaked papers, or gelatin so long as the barrel was 4" long or better._

This round has proven itself a reliable feeder in the pistols I've tried it in as well. In my opinion it is one of the very best choices as a personal protection load.

Best.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2006)

Stephen A. Camp said:


> Hello. I've had very good luck with this load from several forty-five caliber handguns.
> 
> Here are some average velocities based on ten shots fired 10' from the chronograph screens:
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Thanks for the info... 

I also bought 100 rounds of the 9mm as well.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

Can you share your source? Or is that an inside hook up not to be talked about?


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. In the past I've recommended www.proload.com but I just went there and their on-line store is currently closed. If and when it comes back up, go to search and type in RA45T for the 230-gr. .45 ACP or RA9TA for the 127-gr. +P+ 9mm. I think the 9mm 147-gr. is RA9T.

*js:*The 9mm ammunition is excellent also in my opinion.

Another source is here:

http://mahsupplies.net/

Best.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I use the 127gr +P+ 9mm load, and I have been very pleased with it. I have not tried the .40SW or .45ACP loads.


----------

